# Ganz schön bockig, der Kleene !! (1xGif)



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## comatron (27 Mai 2020)

Muss wohl so 'ne Art Schülerlotse sein.


----------



## hirnknall (5 Juni 2020)

Tja, diese Elster besitzt halt zwei Dinge, die Donald Trump fehlen, nämlich Gehirn und Empathie :good:


----------

